# Bodybuilding exercise guide



## Andy1981iron

Here you will find text, illustrations and video clips for most exercises.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm

Cheers Andy :wink: (Young Gun)


----------



## tahir

cheers dude, 1 of me mates has started bbuilding, this will be useful 2 him


----------



## Darren1466867925

good site....just addede to my favorites

Daz


----------



## Nidge1466867923

This one is my favorite http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## Guest

good websites cheers chaps

very handy


----------



## FierceFrets

Well done mate, good site

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## zaree

nice site really helped cheers mate


----------



## oduinn

good site helped me out a lot cheers.


----------



## AlexR33

Going to check this out, for some extra tips, thanks.


----------



## purewarrior

Thanks for the websites, really helps me.


----------



## Noswal

Nidge said:


> This one is my favorite Exercise & Muscle Directory


Mine too, very helpfull site.


----------



## abhaymathur

here are some bodybuilding tips that can help you for bodybuilding:-

1.Eat based on whether you are hungry and not how much food is before you.

2.Eat small meals throughout the day.

3.Get rid of high-fat food.

4.Stay away from your trigger foods.

5.Don't drink diet sodas.

6.Keep a regular exercise regime.


----------



## Guest

which diet should be taken while body building to improve faster


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Spot on dude just what Ive been trying to find since my computer crashed last week. Got a new one now so just building up my files again. Yes that right I did not have anything backed up :smash:


----------



## Simon78

Excellent link, cheers


----------



## arekwhite

Thanks for sharing this link.....


----------

